# Some OLD Information....from 1910



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I found THIS to be interesting....AND _somewhat _INFORMATIVE regarding incubating chicks. _Perhaps_ YOU will find it interesting also.

Link: *http://journeytoforever.org/farm_library/ppp/ppp9.html

*An any rate...It was *FUN *to read *!!! 

*-ReTIRED-


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Neat! We have the old incubator my hubby's 95 year old grandpa used as a kid. Its a huge wood cabinet with cubby holes where the door for each cubby hole flips down to open. His job was to turn those eggs regularly. Nice to be able to own a piece of family history.


----------

